# Weekend trip



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey y'all. I'm going out of town for the weekend. I know it's not a very long trip but I'm SO worried about leaving my baby. My dad has agreed to take care of her and even get her out, look her over and have some snuggle time with her (he's a very good dad  ). I have typed up instructions for her food/water, cleaning her cage, her light schedule, her temperature requirements and even included they symptoms of hibernation and what to do if she does attempt to hibernate. I'm just wondering if there's anything I'm missing. I am going to walk him through everything tonight so he can see me do it and, also, show him how to pick her up and everything like that. 

Any suggestions on what else to add in my tutorial? Thank you all!


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Aw I would probably be stressed if I had to leave my little guy too! But you sound super prepared and with someone that has agreed to learn everything I'm sure you're in good hands! My only other suggestion would be to maybe try to get your hedgie to interact with him before you leave...I would think someone who smells new would be the biggest stresser. My personal opinion- if someone new is only going to be stress on your hedgie then maybe your little one would be just fine (or even better off) just left alone for the short time you are gone. If it was longer maybe I'd feel differently but just for the weekend IF your hedgie seems stressed by someone new I'm sure just changing out food and water and then showering your attention when you get back might be best. Just something to think about. Good luck


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

He has handled her before. I frequently just shove her in his lap when I go to the bathroom or make dinner lol.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Then I vote no stressing out hedgie momma! Enjoy your weekend


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds like you've got it pretty well set! A couple other things I had included in Lily's care notebook for hedgie-sitters: A page of the toxic foods so they didn't accidentally give her anything bad, and a list of the emergency symptoms, which was never necessary, but it's always good to be prepared. You could also write your vet's number and your contact number down on the emergency symptoms sheet, so it's easily accessible. I'm sure everything will go fine though, and everyone will have a good weekend!  Sounds like your dad is awesome, to take care of your baby for you!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

He just didn't give her treats and he already knew my number of course and he knows the vet by heart lol. We had a great weekend and Prim was well loved while I was away. 

Thank y'all so much for yalls advise!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Glad everything went great!


----------

